# Thanks Myspace... I may have scrwed myself over, but you guys helped... lol



## Ronin74 (Jun 10, 2009)

Perhaps a few weeks ago, I posted a blog on my myspace page (yes, I admit I'm a 30-something guy with a myspace account) regarding my attempt to reach a decision of whether I should attend my counsin's wedding, or not. Without boring you guys with the details, I'll summarize the reason in that I'm still working past the anger I have towards him. It's an arduous process, and my reason for not wanting to attend is because I don't think the attitude and mindset I have are the proper feelings I should be bringing to a person's wedding.

So yes, I posted a blog on it, but made sure that: a) I stuck to the point and owned the issue (I still get upset about seeing him, not "he makes me"); and b) I removed him from my "Preferred Readers" list.

Wouldn't you know it? When myspace updated their website, somehow my cousin was placed back on my "Preferred Readers" list. So of course he read, and despite me owning the issue, he's making a big huff about it- so much so that he told his mom... really. Is it me, or does this remind anyone of the GSP vs Penn 2 aftermath?

Back to my point, I guess when we're dealing with technology and the internet, stuff like this is bound to happen every now and then.

Thanks myspace


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 10, 2009)

When you want to keep something private, you don't post it on the internet, even behind various restrictions, etc.


----------



## Ronin74 (Jun 10, 2009)

Definitely not. It was one of those things where I had to ask myself, "didn't I see this coming?" LOL. Although I wasn't aiming to really keep it a secret from anyone, my main reason for posting- which still doesn't make it a bright idea in any sense- was to get some input from some other friends.

In any case, I'm not upset or anything about it. It's just something to chalk up to a bad decision on my part, and a reminder that even restricted blogs on myspace aren't 100%. I didn't say anything hateful, or post some sort of a backhanded comment, but asked the question of whether I should or shouldn't attend, so I'm not exactly feeling guilty about anything either.

On a sidenote, what was a surprise was that he decided to tell his mom in the first place. A late-twenties guy tells his mom a relative is thinking of not attending his wedding. Really?


----------



## Omar B (Jun 10, 2009)

I don't blog as a rule, nothing but trouble putting yourself out on display for the whole world.


----------



## Ronin74 (Jun 10, 2009)

Omar B said:


> I don't blog as a rule, nothing but trouble putting yourself out on display for the whole world.


Even when I thought I didn't. LOL.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 10, 2009)

Wait until you get fired from your job for something you said online.  And before you ask, yes.


----------



## Ronin74 (Jun 10, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Wait until you get fired from your job for something you said online. And before you ask, yes.


Ouch... that's a pool I definitely haven't treaded and don't plan to. I was told of a similar incident within our company where someone on the lowest rung of the ladder disclosed information to a rival company. In the company's defense, we did sign contracts upon being hired, that we understood that disclosing the kind of information that he/she did were grounds for termination. I think it happened through myspace too.

Not to downplay that kind of a situation, but I'm pretty much okay with my situation since I'm just looking at it as me having spoken my thoughts on how I feel- no attacks on anyone- and asking a few close friends of their opinion. I'll admit that I was surprised that he caught wind of it, but it hasn't exactly brought on weather I can't handle.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 10, 2009)

Ronin74 said:


> Ouch... that's a pool I definitely haven't treaded and don't plan to. I was told of a similar incident within our company where someone on the lowest rung of the ladder disclosed information to a rival company.



In my case, I dropped an f-bomb on a blog discussing some political issue or another.  A reader complained to the blog owner, who knew from my profile where I worked (I no longer discuss my employment online or fill out any such profile information) and sent the complaint along to my employer.  I was fired for bringing discredit upon the company I worked for.  I was unemployed for some time, nearly lost my house, and now work and live 800 miles from my home, seeing my wife twice a year, all due to that word and one guy who took exception to it.  Word to the wise.


----------



## Ronin74 (Jun 10, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Word to the wise.


I'm definitely viewing it as such. I really do hope your situation improves in the future Bill. I don't know if I could do that. That's why I've been wary of mentioning where I work, and even what particular MA I did. "FMA" is about as specific as I've gotten.

If there was anything that might upset me in this situation (and I doubt it will), it's the potential that others will read more into the blog than what's written. A blog about me avoiding a situation for my own mental safety (could that be self-defense?) can be turned into a "he hates me" tirade from other readers. Oddly enough, can you believe my aunt is asking my cousin for proof, as in a printout? The potential irony there is that it alludes to things that don't exactly paint him in a great light either. It's not that I mentioned anything specific like some he-said/he-said banter, but rather I mentioned very briefly why and how I got to this conclusion.


----------



## Omar B (Jun 10, 2009)

Ronin74 said:


> Even when I thought I didn't. LOL.



Dude, it wasn't in your computer, it was on Myspace, anything can happen when the information does not live in your machine ... in fact in your case it did.


----------



## Ronin74 (Jun 10, 2009)

Omar B said:


> Dude, it wasn't in your computer, it was on Myspace, anything can happen when the information does not live in your machine ... in fact in your case it did.


Yeah... _C'est la vie_.

Like I said, I'm not really worried about it. I'm sure it would've been a different story if I wrote something hateful, or out of anger (the actual event happened months ago). If I were to pare down that blog post, it would come down to me asking the question, "should I mask my anger and go to his wedding, or should I avoid going and not bring a foul attitude to what's supposed to be a great day in his life?"

Oddly enough, were I not able to come to a conclusion, I considered posting the question here with just enough details to explain where I was coming from.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 22, 2009)

Omar B said:


> I don't blog as a rule, nothing but trouble putting yourself out on display for the whole world.


 
I know, right?  One minute its all like "Gosh I hate fat people" and the next its everyone giving you grief for it, and one asshat that snickers and keeps bringing it back up.  

Damn the interwebs.


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 23, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> In my case, I dropped an f-bomb on a blog discussing some political issue or another.  A reader complained to the blog owner, who knew from my profile where I worked (I no longer discuss my employment online or fill out any such profile information) and sent the complaint along to my employer.  I was fired for bringing discredit upon the company I worked for.  I was unemployed for some time, nearly lost my house, and now work and live 800 miles from my home, seeing my wife twice a year, all due to that word and one guy who took exception to it.  Word to the wise.


Y'know... unless you're in a position like mine - I wouldn't be surprised if you might have won a legal battle over that.  It certainly seems like a significant over-reaction...  especially considering the impact.

But -- then again, there's a reason you can't dig up my employer from my online postings.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 23, 2009)

If his mother is doing the guest list of course he would tell her lol! and families are families with more vendettas going on than the Mafia!

As far as work is concerned there's lots of things I can't post up but thats more to do with the Official Secrets Act rather than it annoying my boss!


----------



## Ronin74 (Jun 25, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> If his mother is doing the guest list of course he would tell her lol! and families are families with more vendettas going on than the Mafia!


Sadly, that's not the case. I know for a fact that the guest list is compiled by him and bride-to-be. I think he told his mom because he was mad... lol.


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Jun 29, 2009)

You blogged about me I think i'm going to go tell my mommy... jeez that is crazy. (in your case of course. Not discrediting the legitimate times when a CHILD should tell parents about something bad)

I don't blog alot of things because my exes sister could read it and I know she would relay it onto her sister. I do have a few blogs but not a lot. Like 1 or 2 every 5 months....lol. Its usually about the craziness of parenthood and crazy things kids do.


----------

